# 20 + year old speedaire compressor



## Matthew Orndorff (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi I am new to the air tool world. I inherited my fathers 20+ year old speedaire compressor, model 3z3559 1. Due to some sentiment attachments I was wondering if this unit can be refurbed. I know the pressure regulator needs to be replaced. At my work we use speedaire compressors so I know it is a quality item. Long story short, is this a keeper or a “wall hanger”? Thank you for help. Matt


----------

